# Don't forget if your renewal is due give us a call!



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

If your renewal is due soon, don't forget to give us a call!!

We will try our best to give you a competitive price!!

Our friendly guys on the sales team are waiting for your call!!!

Call 0800 9172274 alternatively call 01424 200477 (cheaper from a mobile)

And quote your ref TTI - 799


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

its due jan I'll give you a call!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for your interest, if you would like to supply us with your name and contact number we can arrange a call back for you nearer to the renewal date at a time and date convenient for yourself. If not we look forward to hearing from you in January.

Regards


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

Just one thing before I waste time, yours or mine. Do you cover cars in the OL13 9QW. My car is in show car condition and is garaged! Thanks!


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

Got a quote off them today, waste of time. Not competetive v market place.


----------

